# Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin

Presto Recording of the Week
27th October 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
January 2018
Disc of the Month
Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
February 2018
Recording of the month

4/5 R


----------

